# Cambridge Cops are racist against the poor



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey whats up!I'm reporting the latest to you!I've been being hassled by a bunch of corrupto's (Which includes certain cops!)as you know!If they would'nt have been involved in illegally hassling me,I would probably already have my life together!But!Instead of doing their jobs fighting crime!They seem to be trying to turn me into a criminal!

By them hassling me for just standing there with a sign that says "Can you help out a homeless American!"They are denying me my rights to "Life","Freedom Of The Press",and my "Freedom Of Choice"!They are also denying the"We The People"there right to decide if they'd like to help me out or not!There harrassment has kept me from making it to work when I should have!On numerous ocassions!It has put me in the position of becoming homeless!I have gotten stuck in this position because of a corrupt society!

I've been cheated and racketeered out of money by corrupt judges,lawyers,doctors,and cops!All seem to be involved in trying to hide what has been done wrong to me!I'm not a drunk,or a drug addict,or a nut!But these corrupt people would try to get you to believe all three and more if they could!The Cambridge cops harrased me last night!They made me feel like America's Most Wanted!I spit,and they surrounded me with ambulances on both sides of the block by the common!(I have a digestive problem that I know how to cure!Which is not a desease!Which causes me to spit!)I do'nt want or need medical people to tell me how to cure something that I already know how to take care of!Because of medical malpractice by people involved in the medical field in the past!I almost died!

One time I was almost electrocuted to death by an electromassage machine!Numerous other times I had doctors give me the wrong medicines for things!Other times I was missdiagnosed!And sometimes it was done intentionally to save insurance companies money!I'm not sick all the time in case thats what your thinking!But things happened over a period of time!

Since I'm homeless and have no sleeping bag I dress up in a bunny costume I have to keep warm when I go to sleep!Well after I was harrased with the ambulances last night,I was'nt sure if I should leave!So then I decided to move a couple blocks down the common!I got dressed in the bunny costume which goes over my cloths,and I was going to sleep!And I hear cop radio's!I keep hearing them behind me!

So I take the bunny mask off and look behind me,and there's to cop cars blocking the street off,and there's cops starring at me pointing!So I'm like,what the hell is going on!And then I see two guys that look like FBI agents on the other side of the street!I'm thinking whats the problem!I'm not a criminal!Then I looked behind me again,and they were still blocking the street!I turn my head around and the two guys in suits are in front of me!And one of them has his two hands in front of him by his eyes acting like he's taking like a picture shot of me!This made me feel harrassed!

They have these new cameras on the common that were suppose to be used for national security reasons!But instead of using them to fight crime,or for national security!There using them to harass me,and make me feel like America's Most Wanted bunny ,or criminal!Because of this I lost out on making money not only last night,but today!I needed to make money for shoes!But now instead of making money,I've been drained of money again!Which is killing me!

STOP BEING RACISTS AGAINST THE POOR! and PLEASE DON'T DELETE MY THREAD! I AM PLAYING BY YOUR RULES!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

ok, this has GOT to be total bs....anyone wanna start a pool to guess whos joking around? My moneys on Andy or SOT


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

I guess the homeless have wireless internet and laptops on the sidewalks now.

What a country!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

This ain't nothing STORMTROOPER!
I was arrested in boston without me threatening anyone! And without any warrants at all! And without me having any record of violence,or drug or alcohol problems !

And they claimed that it was done because they thought that I might blow up the federal building in Chicago,based on messages they got off of a computer that I do'nt even own!They are so full of it ,its pathetic!Not only that!But on sunday night,monday morning at between three and four AM,I was sitting on a bench on Thanuial hall.,near nd a group of four guys came up and were filming me while they harrassing me,and threatened to not stop stalking me until I gave them an interview !

They had allready drove by several nights trying to get pictures of me in a costume that I wear on the common.,so people can take pictures of me for tips!(On the other nights ,they drove off swearing at me,yelling that they were gonna come back and get me!)

So!Because I was tired!And I did'nt want to continue to be stalked!I gave them their interview! Onle to have them throw Dinomyte at me afterword!Which in fact is terrorism!Illegal use of explosives!Extorsion!Stalking!And Assault with a deadly weapon!(Because I could feel the explosion when it when off!)

And the two female cops that drove by that I reported it to,did nothing!I guy that I know said he seen the guys run around the block and jump into a white Scion small boxlike van!I ca'nt believe that facts that I never did anything wrong,and I get arrested!

And these other guys are driving around,and walking up to aND THREATENING PEOPLE,AND DRIVING AROUND WITH EXPLOSIVES AND WALKING UP TO PEOPLE AND THROWING EXPLOSIVES AT PEOPLE!AND NOTHING IS DONE TO THEM!yOU ACN CALL ME CLUELESS!iT SEEMS THAT GUYS RUNNING AROUND TROWING EXPLOSIVES AT PEOPLE ARE MORE LIKELY TO BLOW UP THE FEDERAL BUILDING!nOW TODAY i WAS TICKETED FOR LAYING DOWN IN A park!

That';sright BIBLELOVER of SATAN!
I have a laptop and can use the free library connection all I want! It's the only freedom a man can have on the street! BWAG and BPL is the freedome for the homeless!



bbelichick said:


> I guess the homeless have wireless internet and laptops on the sidewalks now.
> 
> What a country!


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

F*ck the homeless, piece of human waste ,lazy asess that deserve nothing but a kick in the ass.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Well you have to admit, you do look a little suspicious...*


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I heard they had death squads. Their only job is to go around shooting homeless people while they sleep. Be careful out there...:85565:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats right KOSMO KRANMER THE RACISTS STAND UP thats me!
I used to earn a good living out there until the cops in SanFran CISCO KIDD hassled me so much I couldn't make my living.



KozmoKramer said:


> *Well you have to admit, you do look a little suspicious...*


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Wish Elmer Fudd was a better shot

Sorry...That was Bugs Bunny....This is a bunny with bugs


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Umm.., how does "Freedom of the Press" apply to panhandeling ?


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

If it gets cold enough, we'll find a bumsicle, er a bunnysickle??


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I know if I was homeless and hungry I'd trade my laptop for a ham sandwich.

On another note, who are those two guys across the street?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

:mrgreen: hell he called me stormtrooper ...like thats an insult
Someone has way too much time on his hands


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wacco Wabbit*


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> :mrgreen: hell he called me stormtrooper ...like thats an insult
> Someone has way too much time on his hands


All due respect, I believe he was addressing me...


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

HAHAHAHAH. riiiight


i used to work cambridge EMS. I would've picked you up numerous times because you don't get to sleep on the street and not have the cops have a bus take you to CCH at least once while you're living there. 


you're full of it.

cambridge babies the homeless. 700 a month from the state, free medical care, free food, shelters all over, social workers breaking their asses to find housing. 

my experience is the majority of the ones that are still actively living on the streets of cambridge are ones with serious drug/alcohol and mental issues that are kicked out of every possible alternative to living on the street due to violent or junkie behavior. and having them as patients? not fun. violent animals from hell.


feel the love.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

You're lucky you weren't in Cambridge 20 years ago...you'd have gotten a couple of lumps and a free ride on the last Red Line train of the night into Boston...:twisted:


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

oh... and FYI? panhandling is legal in Cambridge. The police do not roust panhandlers unless they are complained about by someone in the general public due to behavior that is completely not acceptable. Maybe you should rethink your approach?

wait, are you the crazy preacher in the harvard sq T pit that screams at people about their sins and tries to pull of women's clothing so you can brand a scarlet letter on them? That guy's a riot. Somehow... he always manages to get his ass back to that corner.

i hate that guy



dcs2244 said:


> You're lucky you weren't in Cambridge 20 years ago...you'd have gotten a couple of lumps and a free ride on the last Red Line train of the night into Boston...:twisted:


we used to take the bums we hated the most to the BMC or MGH to dry out just to make it so it'd take longer for them to get back to Cambridge. It was a goddamn revolving door. One lady? we took 4-12 times per day. and she ALWAYS fought. Hospitals just spit her out again after a few hours or she walks out when they aren't looking


----------



## Cartman (Mar 3, 2006)

*racist* adj 1: based on racial intolerance; "racist remarks" 2: discriminatory especially on the basis of race or religion n : a person with a prejudiced belief that one race is superior to others

From Wikpedia: *Racism* is commonly defined as a belief or doctorine where inherent biological differences among the various human races determine cultural or individual achievement, with a corollary that one's own raceis superior and has the right to rule others.
The term racism is sometimes used to refer to preference for one's own ethnic group 
Based on the above definitions, I don't believe that you can be "Racist" towards the poor.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Thhe only good reason eye ever got harrased by the police was when one there female officers tried arresting i took my bunny cock out and thrusted it on her face....but thats it they shouldnt neva harras me!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> *Wacco Wabbit*


Harry that looks like DJGJ


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

cisco you got some problems bud ! stop harasing good people the police will leave you alone.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Cisco Kidd said:


> Thhe only good reason eye ever got harrased by the police was when one there female officers tried arresting i took my bunny cock out and thrusted it on her face....but thats it they shouldnt neva harras me!


clearly, you're some idiot kid in cambridge fucking around.

sadly? a section 12 that decided it was a good idea to jack off while standing in front of a CVS in cambridge... you know what? i'm not finishing that story.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, it's been my experience (back in the Eighties) that the homeless in Cambridge were substance abusers or mentally defective....My partner and I used to buy the group that lived next to the tracks at Albany Street pizza and soda once a week...at least they had one meal (and something to mix the vodka with) that week. We tried to keep an eye on them in the winter so they didn't freeze to death...not always successful...

In any event, ours were not the "colorful" ones from the square...ours actually worked "under-the-table" during the day (well, except the mentals...) doing handyman stuff...


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> Yeah, it's been my experience (back in the Eighties) that the homeless in Cambridge were substance abusers or mentally defective....My partner and I used to buy the group that lived next to the tracks at Albany Street pizza and soda once a week...at least they had one meal (and something to mix the vodka with) that week. We tried to keep an eye on them in the winter so they didn't freeze to death...not always successful...
> 
> In any event, ours were not the "colorful" ones from the square...ours actually worked "under-the-table" during the day (well, except the mentals...) doing handyman stuff...


you're cpd? i'm ex-pro.

i wouldn't even get out of the truck for a 240 albany st call without gloving up. uuugggghhh


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Homeless isn't a race, so good job keeping these dicks out of my trash Cambridge and Boston!


----------



## mpdcam (May 5, 2002)

Gotta love the Cambridge 111B. This guy sounds like a dozen or so people that hang in Central Square. 

Can you get a pinkslip for a wabbit??????:grin:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

THAT WASN'T ME WITH THAT BUNNY COKC STORY! QUITE MAKING FUN OF MY PLIGHT!

I'm stuck homeless in Cambridge Hell !I stand out there with a sign that says can ya help out a homeless American!My problem is that theres other homeless people surrounding me trying to get money to get drunk!Which screws me up,the dude who's trying to get money to get out of being homeless!I've had a couple people who were kinda generous!But it was'nt enough to make me unhomeless yet!I'm still trying though!I'll make it eventually!I just hope its sooner than later!Don't try and bring a good man down when he's trying!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

mpdcam,

"111B" is "back-east" speak...the only people who know that term out here are people who've worked with me! Out here in eastern New York, the terms are "d/k" or "low-bridge".

</IMG>


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Diabetics!Did you know that if you eat a lot of salty food and you have no carbs (Sugars)with it!,And you just sit and do nothing!The salt shoots up the blood pressure,which shoots up the adrenyline,which tires a person out even though they are'nt doing anything!(The salt with no excersise,actually makes you even lazier !)

Did you also know what I learned by observing people!? Whether it is male or female ! What happens a lot of times is that when they get bellies on them,they have problems with one of their legs swelling up !Well !From what I've observed by going through living hell and getting skinier,is that there are veins right where the top of your leg folds,and what I know is that if you get to much of a belly !

They vein folds over as if you wood fold over a garden hose!,And that is how circulation is lost,and the leg starts turning colors!Now!Instead of the doctor explaining this in a simplified manor,and the doctor telling you,Hey you need to do some sit ups to bring the belly down,so your not losing circulation to your leg !They just say hey,your diabetic !You need to be on insuline !Which is sugar carbs to give you enough energy to burn with the salt !The problem with that is that if you eat a lot of sugar,and get sores !They will turn black and not heal properly !Which can lead to amputations!If you've passed !Its probably from a salt rush , that causes a blood pressure rush,which causes you to pass out !(Doctors are con artists!) 

I think that at least 95% are anyway!(In order to bring the belly down ! You have to stay away from food or sodas that have benzoates or bicarbonates ! Because they will bloat the stomach ouy more and more,even if you do the sit ups!You do the sit ups by at least leaning back a quarter of the way to the floor,and with your hands reached towards your tows,lean foward till you at least get close to touching the top part of your leg closest to your ankles!Its best to do them before you eat so that they help shrink the stomach down!Around fifteen of them two or three times a day!
Once your use to them they'll only take ya like three minutes of your time each time you do them!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

"The Central Square Diet"...you won't be homeless for long...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Stop using some many exclamation point's!

http://www.ehow.com/how_5952_exclamation-point.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

*I used to be like you*

I used to be like you! I had a family and a job and a life off the streets but bad turns happened and this is where I am! I am no drunk, or druggie, or even a certified metal patient! I'm just a guy trying to get by and get off the streets! I could be you and you could be me!

I was working nad had an accident and this is where I am now. It is a situation compounded by people that are not helping me! My exgirlfriends mom (Stapp or Elbe or Cosentino!)I do'nt know which name that she uses now!She showed up at a hospitol that was at thirty miles from her house ,and was talking to a doctor that was suppose to be giving me an independant medical evaluation!

Now keep in mind that she was no friend of mine,and I did'nt even socialize with her!now there are also at least ten other hospitols between her house and the one that I went to!Add to the fact that I could only see her lipps moving because she was on the other side of a glass door!And it looked like she was saying do'nt let him get the money!

So!She walked past me as I walked in!And I said what are you doing here!She said Hi and nothing!So!I go in and see the doctor and he says that he can see that I was phyisically hurt!But!Do to the fact that I did'nt work at the place very long,the insurance company would not want to pay out a lot of money,so he was going to put down that I was hurt!But he was'nt going to be specific!So!I would at least get some of the money that I was owed!I said hey man!You better write the truth!I gotta right to that money no matter how long I workrked there!

By law if he put down the truth!I would have at least one hundred thousand dollars coming to me!But!He ended up not being specific!Saying the insurance company would'nt allow him to,or they would'nt pay him!

So he screwed me!Well!My exgirlfriends mom was a Cosentino,who knew Vrdolyak who was my lawyer who also screwed me!IOn top of the work injury,I was almost electrocuted to death in a doctors office by an electromassage machine!And I never got the money for it!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> mpdcam,
> 
> "111B" is "back-east" speak...the only people who know that term out here are people who've worked with me! Out here in eastern New York, the terms are "d/k" or "low-bridge".
> 
> </IMG>


i miss that term. where i'm working now? 111b isn't used amongst ems. it made it so much easier to know what we were heading to when dispatch would say shit

i remember whenever dispatch said "respond to _______ for the man down" or "respond to _____ for the WELL KNOWN 111b" we always knew what was up. Man down only meant drunk idiot to us. anything else was the unknown medical, the unconcious or something along those lines.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

ANAL ANDY!
Stop playing me! I KNOW YOU POSTED THE BUNNY COCK! I AINT THAT STUPID LITTLE MAN!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I reckon Screwtape and Wormwood were "in-on-it" as well...maybe even Pazuzu...or even Asmodeus...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

My exgirlfriends Donnas mom,Sally Wheeler,whom I introduced to Donna,they all knew Cosentino!Who knew Vrdolyak,and someone named Lamantia who I believe is also involved!

Why would they do this?MONEY!Not only from screwing me out of the money from the work inury!But from the medical malpractice against a different doctor that was responcible for me almost being electrocuted to death in a doctors office!Plus the easy quick quarter of a milllion dollar out of court setlement for product liability against the company that manufactured the massage machine!

It was like being in the electric chair!It happened for almost five minutes!I had to almost bite my tongue and lipp off trying to yell for help!And I still did'nt get it immediatly!
Do you realze that thee electric chair was stopped because people felt that it was too cruell and inhumane to do to people!But!I've gone through it!

With no justice recieved!I'm wondering if my exgirlfriend Donna or her family ever got the patent on the tooth brushes that twirl around!

Donna married a dentist!They coulda ripped me off on that too!I told Wheeler about reverse beepers on trucks!There was a garbage truck that always almost use to hit me backing up ,because my mom has a weird alley!

And I told Wheeler!And she knew the guy who owned Crown Disposal!And she and him coulda ripped me off for that!This is all true!There is more to the story!

I've had some people that are con artists and liars,telling people that I need an edjucation so that they can try to make themselves seem better than me while degrading me!Well ! If I was'nt edjucated,how did I have the knowledge to figure out how to fix my moms central airconditiong ! ? If I was'nt edjucated,I would have allready been dead from corrupt medicalizers!Who in fact guilty of medical melpractice!You see!I'm very edjucated!But the same people who talk about me that are keeping me down and out!Are the same people who try to gain your trust to take you for what you got!I've done all different types of work!Electrical,plumbing,heating,cooling,landscaping,cement work,tree work,mechanics,etc.!So!Anyone that talks about me is a liar!It has all brought me to the point of being in the movie and film business where I belong!Acting!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Cisco Kidd said:


> ANAL ANDY!
> Stop playing me! I KNOW YOU POSTED THE BUNNY COCK! I AINT THAT STUPID LITTLE MAN!


I didn't post it!Ok?!?!


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

the se mass term for this guy is 50 purple . this has got to be a joke.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

"...To Serve Man...it's a cook book!" as Noam Pitlik is transported to the dinner table...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

HEY No problem ANdy peole are talking about me!

I normally get along with the cops!A lot of them are cool!But the other day there was like four of them in Cambridge!And one of them says about me!Hey look ,he dropped somethin,do'nt you think he droped that!(To the other cops!)Like he was gonna try to act like I through drugs,so he could bust me! 

Well! I do'nt do drugs!I do'nt even believe in using prescription drugs!Because they do'nt cure anything!It's actually what you eat that cures!I have cops from all over the country that know that I do'nt do drugs!
The secret service knows that I do'nt do drugs!Because some of them know me!Because I was aruond the Clinton's qwite a few times while Clinton was in office!
There's FBI that know that I do'nt do drugs!So!If they try that with me,they are gonna be sued!

I was sittin at a bus stop about a month ago!And suddenly I see a red laser beam pointed at me!So I think someone is pointing a gun at me!Only to see it being pointed at me from the back seat of a car!Soo!I'm thinkin its gangbangers pointing a gun at me!Only to see the window roll down some more!And it was a child pointing it at me!

If he did that to someone who had a gun,he coulda got shot!It should'nt be legal for youngsters to have those!It can get them killed!I'm sorry it took soo long for me to put this story on the net soo people would know!But I rarely have access!I only hope the general public is being allowed to view what I put on here!

I once had a biker lookin dude point one of those lasers at me when I was stayin at a homeless shelter !I toldem not to point that at me because some of those can burn people!So he did it again one night before I was going to sleep!So I warned him to stop!And he did!But then to my suprise! I was woken up in the middle of the night by a volunteer burning me with a white laser!Thats how I woke up! 

To something burning the side of my nose!(Where I still have a brown spot from it!I woke up and slapped his hands away,and said what the hell ya doin!He said nothin!I said yes you were!How do ya think I woke up!I felt ya burning me!He denied it!I said if it do'nt burn!Let me hold it up to your eye!Which he would not do!What he figured was that if he burned me,I would think it was the biker guy that did it,and I"d get in a fight with the biker dude about it!And then the biker guy would prove that his laser would not burn!Therefore making me look like a nut!

It was a good thing that I woke up while he was doing it!Or I never would have known!For a few days I did'nt get to see myself in front of a mirror,so I did'nt know that I had the burn mark!And when I did notice it,I was'nt sure which person did it to me!Biker or volunteer!

The volunteer said he used his in the medical field and it did'nt burn!I said well no wonder why people are getting throat cancer!Your pointing that down their throat and burning them with it!Do'nt tell me it does'nt burn!The only reason I woke up is because I felt something burning the hell outta me!Theres a lotta sick in the head people running shelters!Thats why I do'nt go to them!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Flame on!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> Harry that looks like DJGJ


Maybe they are the same LOL


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

"Hick-a-more, hack-amore, on the King's kitchen door,

All the King's horses and all the King's men,

Couldn't get hick-a-more, hack-a-more off the King's kitchen door!"

(Apologies, Beatrix Potter)


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I thought this was New Year's Eve and there were better things to do..Looks a lot like April Fools Day around here.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm on call this week...no fun for me...unless someone "augers-in"...:twisted:


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

There are, throughout the various threads...various clues as to the true identity of this alleged homeless rabbit. For those of you who may wish to pursue this case I suggest you start somewhere in the "Yes or No", look at info which Rocksy has provided here. (the Wabbit has made reference to some sort of radio code she has used in the past)The Inspector believes with some checking out of writing styles (in spite of attempts to disguise), thinking about the cast of characters who are within this website, and with some more digging someone may be able to crack this mystery. Now, I don't have the time nor energy or I'd continue to work with you on this...Then again this whole thing may be legit...but does anyone really believe it?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Who cares? Let's just have fun!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

work ruins my new year's.


this guy is just sad


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

Suprised we haven't seen you at MIT, then again you need a 1200 combined SAT to be homeless here. Keep studying you wascally wabbitt.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

bbelichick said:


> All due respect, I believe he was addressing me...


 Sincerest apologies


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

Cisco Kidd said:


> THAT WASN'T ME WITH THAT BUNNY COKC STORY! QUITE MAKING FUN OF MY PLIGHT!
> 
> I'm stuck homeless in Cambridge Hell !I stand out there with a sign that says can ya help out a homeless American!My problem is that theres other homeless people surrounding me trying to get money to get drunk!Which screws me up,the dude who's trying to get money to get out of being homeless!I've had a couple people who were kinda generous!But it was'nt enough to make me unhomeless yet!I'm still trying though!I'll make it eventually!I just hope its sooner than later!Don't try and bring a good man down when he's trying!


Uncle Sam is always hiring.....3 hots & a cot plus a decent salary;

http://www.goarmy.com


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Uncle Sam is always hiring.....3 hots & a cot plus a decent salary;
> 
> http://www.goarmy.com


 this ass wouldnt make it through basic, be whining as soon as he hit the reception center


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Dude he would'nt make it through MEPS, let alone down to reception.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

rocksy1826 said:


> we used to take the bums we hated the most to the BMC or MGH to dry out just to make it so it'd take longer for them to get back to Cambridge. It was a goddamn revolving door. One lady? we took 4-12 times per day. and she ALWAYS fought. Hospitals just spit her out again after a few hours or she walks out when they aren't looking


Ha next door at Cat we'd take them from Davis Square to Cambridge City...used to piss off the ER nureses something fierce..lol


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

copcreamer said:


> Suprised we haven't seen you at MIT, then again you need a 1200 combined SAT to be homeless here. Keep studying you wascally wabbitt.


Check the physical plant rooms on Route 3!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

We actually have a homeless guy in my town that sounds as nutty as this freak. But my guy has money and likes living like a dirty animal.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

copcreamer said:


> Suprised we haven't seen you at MIT, then again you need a 1200 combined SAT to be homeless here. Keep studying you wascally wabbitt.


*Better check those tunnels you silly goose......*


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I believe our Cambridge guest had to leave the west coast because he was unwanted. Here is how that area deals with this problem.
There are dozens of homeless rabbits throughout San Diego County awaiting permanent homes. Please consider adopting from your local shelter or from a rabbit rescue organization. Many rabbits are euthanized at shelters annually! By adopting a rescued/ homeless rabbit, you truly are saving a life. In fact, you may be saving many lives because rabbits adopted from shelters and rescue organizations usually are spayed and neutered already, so they cannot create more homeless bunnies.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Try hanging around Fenway Park for a few weeks. When the equipment trucks head for Florida, hitch a ride in the back. Take in a few games and maybe bum some hot dogs. It'll clear your mind.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Well 950 ish views in a day ain't too bad.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Wow, I always miss the fun stuff... :wm:


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

whats up with all these threads? We have the marlboro kid who talks about light bars, we have the caprice guy, the lisence plate guy, now the homeless bunny guy?... To the author of this post if you feel harassed by your local law enforcement then make a complaint. On this site you will get nothing but negative posts. I feel for the homeless many have mental impairments that they should be institutionalized for. However, you are drawing negative attention to yourself in a bunny costume. Especially around Christmas time. Why not a santa costume? Here is my advice if you are truely homeless get to a shelter, stay off the streets dont post on police forums, try and get a job, get rid of the bunny costume, and if you feel you are being harassed file a complaint or talk to your local state rep about changing the laws. Call the Mayor and tell him that your being harassed because of your bunny suite. Also how the hell are you even on the internet if you have no $$ and live in a costume in the boston common? Dont see too many computers laying around that crap hole of a grassy square.



Cisco Kidd said:


> Thhe only good reason eye ever got harrased by the police was when one there female officers tried arresting i took my bunny cock out and thrusted it on her face....but thats it they shouldnt neva harras me!


HAAHAHAHAAHAHAH..ok this has to be a joke?:L: =D>


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Well there goes 20 minutes of my life i'll never get back.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I have the answer to solve all your problems Cisco Kidd get a job or join the Service.

On a side joke
You could also Call Deval Patrick's Help Line at 1-800 Liberal


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)

*If you put as much time into finding as job as you do posting and bitching on this site, you may not be homeless and unemployeed. Still, an idiot but maybe an employeed idiot.*


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

HELPMe said:


> HAAHAHAHAAHAHAH..ok this has to be a joke?:L: =D>


lol I did that one but none of the others


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> lol I did that one but none of the others


LOL good man:t:


----------

